# Pizza Fattie …with Crust



## justpassingthru (Aug 10, 2009)

We really like the pizza fatties so Sunday afternoon we decided to try and make one with a crust inside. 

  Smoked it in the WSM for 2 ½  hours at 250° then bumped the temp up to 350° for ½ an hour to crisp the bacon, it took longer to cook than the other ones, maybe because of the dough inside.

  I used the Mediterranean Almond for the first time that I scored for Father’s Day, very good flavor.

  We used JD sage sausage recipe, ½ sausage and ½ hamburger, rolled out with homemade pizza dough paper thin.


Homemade pizza sauce.


Sautéed bell peppers, red onions, mushrooms with ham.



  Covered with mozzarella and emmenthal.


Bacon wrapped using European bacon; we had less grease this time.


Ready for foil tent.


Sliced, dough was cooked, small smoke ring, I don’t know why it was hollow, maybe the dough rose inside.  Very tasty, we will definitely be making them with crust from now on.  


Mrs. JPT saw this on the net somewhere so she and our niece made this for desert, brownie cake, cream cheese with peach jam, New Zealand golden kiwi, California strawberries with chocolate syrup dribbled on top.



  Thanks for looking at my Q-view and everyone have a good week.

  Gene


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 10, 2009)

Man oh man, those both look awesome !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










:PDT_Armataz  _01_37:


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll take two slices of each please.

Nice looking stuff!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wooohhh Those look awesome and quite yummy too. Nice idea on the fattie but the desert sorry Mr. JPT she whoop up on you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For the pie more if I can have a slice. E-mail it too me. But you'll get the  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





on the fattie.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep, since we are all ordering I'll take a couple slices of each...


----------



## fire it up (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow Gene, excellent job!
Both look great so let the wife and your niece they get half of the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for this one.
The hollowed part was probably a combination of the dough rising then falling and the cheese as it melted leaving a bit of extra space, I know someone on here did a fattie and wrapped the dough around it when it was done and then baked in the oven to cook the dough.
Save me a slice of that pie, I'm jumping in a boat right now and on my way, though I think from Jersey to Tahiti I might get there about this time next year.


----------



## justpassingthru (Aug 11, 2009)

JaxGatorz;  Thanks for the kind words.

  Dude;  That’s what everyone who saw them said, thanks.

  mballi  Thanks, I don’t mind if she wins, she’s my pride and joy.

  Paul, Thanks, sorry no can do, they didn’t last the night.

  Jim, Thanks, you’re probably right, I thought about wrapping it in dough, but then thought it would probably be burnt to a crisp by the time the meat was done.  Mrs JPT challenged me to put it inside, it worked without exploding, I rolled it paper thin and it rose to about ¼ “ thick, hard to tell in the photo, ...she says you get here and they will make one just for you.


  Everyone, thank you for the compliments for my wife, it means a lot to her, there aren’t many given her in this society.  She looks over my shoulder at the incredible things you all cook and ohs and ahs over them, for you to compliment her, well, she’s touched, …again, thank you.


  Gene


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 11, 2009)

They both look delicious.


----------



## dexter (Aug 11, 2009)

Those fatties look really good. My kids and I made one the other day, and it came out great.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billbo (Aug 11, 2009)

Great job with the dough!!


----------



## geek with fire (Aug 11, 2009)

What is the texture of the cooked dough?  I would think it would be soft; I'm guessing like biscuits under hash.  Good concept.  Might give that a try.


----------



## justpassingthru (Aug 11, 2009)

Dawn;  Thanks, they were delicious.

  Cynthia;  Thank you, they’re like the old Lays potato chip commercial, “Bet’cha can’t eat just one!” 
            This is a little late, but you too deserve kudos on the smoker and what you’ve cooked, impressive.

  Bilbo;  Thank you, it was a dare from the misses.

  GiF:  Yes it was soft, but not soggy, kinda like soft crust pizza.

  Gene


----------

